# Today is my birthday 11/2/37 75years



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Today is my birthday 11/2/37 76years*

My day was spent on the computer just looking. Got some cake, ice cream and
cards. Tomorrow gotta do some work. The wind has just begun to blow with a little rain. Snow maybe close. This is Idaho and November. Life is good. Frank


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday :yippie::yippie:

Sorry I'm 2 days late :whip:


----------

